
Genesis Material Design Lite Child Theme - kanouf
https://github.com/g-kanoufi/genesis-material-design-lite-child-theme
======
kanouf
This is a child theme for the Genesis Framework empowered with Material Design
Lite components and guidelines. It's totally free to use/modify. Enjoy

